# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  tư vấn đánh bóng

## minhdinh9102

thành viên mới xin kính cẩn chào các bác, chúc các bác nhiều sức khỏe :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
dự là thế này, e mới chế quả cnc router, đục tranh gỗ xong đâu đấy mới lòi ra vấn đề là đánh bóng bề mặt sần sùi vầ nhất là những chi tiết ngóc ngách nhỏ :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
e trình bày đây dài dòng quá thì mong các bác bỏ quá cho nhưng ca này khó quá nên tìm các tiền bối ai có kế giúp e với :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## huyquynhbk

bác đưa cái ảnh lên trên này ae mới tư vấn cụ thể được chứ ah. cần đánh chỗ nào, ngóc ngách ra sao , dùng dụng cụ gì có thể  vệ sinh được chứ ah.hihi

----------

minhdinh9102

----------


## hoangson

Bác mua cái chối cước lắp vào máy mài cầm tay hoặc máy khoan để đánh bóng. Bác hỏi các bác bên gia công gỗ làm cái này rất nhiều.

----------

minhdinh9102

----------


## minhdinh9102

> bác đưa cái ảnh lên trên này ae mới tư vấn cụ thể được chứ ah. cần đánh chỗ nào, ngóc ngách ra sao , dùng dụng cụ gì có thể  vệ sinh được chứ ah.hihi


vâng...e thiếu sót quá. như trên hình đó bác

----------


## minhdinh9102

> Bác mua cái chối cước lắp vào máy mài cầm tay hoặc máy khoan để đánh bóng. Bác hỏi các bác bên gia công gỗ làm cái này rất nhiều.


ý bác là cái này phải không ạ? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  e đã dùng và hình ảnh ra được như thế ạ. nhọc quá bác ạ

----------

